# Got my 2nd pigeon!



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

so after months of looking i found 1 pigeon in my area that needed a new home,and im not sure what he is,i was told he was owned by a man that bred homers so they say hes a homing pigeon......the woman says he about 4 months old and hes huge! hes nippy but was raised indoors and loves people so im excited,right now bunny and him are in a neutral area of the house getting to know one another,hopfully that goes well.will bunny be ok even tho shes a german owl/figurita and smaller than him?like i said in previous post im not breeding at all so thats not what matters,i just dont want him to hurt her,also we dont know if hes a boy or not but hes vary vocal.they call him JuJuBe and hes here now, i hope things go well with these two. how do i know its safe to put them in the cage together? here are some pics,btw hes not in the best shape clean wise since hes was in a smaller cage at the house i took him from and he was living with 4 small kids! uhg,he'll look much better with time and some r & r,bunny seems to like him alot .is he a homer?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

I would say to put them in separate cages next to each other for about a week so they can see each other, during that time period take both of them out daily so they can fly and see each other, only have them out when you are there, so they don't get feisty, and then if they are doing good, put them in the same cage. 

Good Luck,
ValencianFigs


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh, and yes he does look like a homer.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Since your new pigeon has been in more human contact than pigeon contact in its life it is best to put the new pigeon by your other pigeon as suggested to see how it reacts to another pigeon. If they seem to be getting along fine then put them together. Do remember that pigeons that area born and raised among humans tend to become more docile among other pigeons. So if your first pigeon seems to be "bullying" your new pigeon, separate them for a while  And I agree he does look like a homing pigeon, nonetheless he's a beauty


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

well i have them in separate cages next to each other,he hasn't shown any aggression twords her at all but hes vary nippy with us and flaps his wings at us,this is my first male lol so this is all new to me.we cannot grab him without him biting alot and hitting us with his wings,i expected this tho.bunny wants to go to him but i feel like hes still kinda in shock from he move and is a bit grumpy......well up until now hes been living in a vary loud crazy home with 4 kids and like 5 other rescue birds,so maybe letting him settle in before i let them be in the cage together would be good.they are fine int he laundry/bird room together but he stays away from bunny.thank you guys for your input! im so happy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the acquisition of this new bird.

Looks like the bird could use some daily outdoor time in the sunlight, he looks like he could use some good nutrition and some R & R and a swim in a pool too.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Congratulations! He's a beauty


----------



## pigeon jase (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

very nice, but is not a he, looks like a she, look at the size of her head, and nostrils, time will tell, if that bird is older than 6 months, them is a she for sure


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

well he/she is 4 months old,i was really thinking it was a male because of how vocal and how much he bites lol but i guess this is only my second pij so im sure other females are this nippy too ,i wouldn't mind if it was a female.yeah he/she will be much better after some rest and good food and grit which he never got before and now he will,he hasnt had the best life so far.thank you all for the comments he/she seems to be calming down this morning,not as much biting when i got him out of the cage


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Until i joined this forum i would never of believed people kept pigeons indoors as pets.It seems common in every other country on this site apart from the uk.I take it those harness type suits on the birds are to stop them pooping in the house.Absolutely awesome.Did you rear them indoors or introduce them to your household?Have they been outdoors.They seem perfectly happy, i find it amazing.Beautyful birds.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

well my female(grey saddle) was a show bird so she was sadly kept in a small cage till i rescued her,she was raised indoors and the male was brought indoors a the age of 5 weeks and has lived indoors ever since and i just adopted him,neither of them has ever flown outdoors but they have free roam of the house to get good exercise and i put them i a big cage outside once a day for sunlight and fresh air. yes those harnesses are for poop, so i dont have to clean every 2 minutesi love them inside and when we buy our house in a year or so i will build a outdoor setup then they can go out during the day and sleep indoors.thank you so much for the nice comments!


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

so he keeps trying to walk threw the bars of the cage to get to her,so i put them in the same cage,so far just some small pecking but nothing big,ill separate them for bed and put a divider so he doesn't hurt himself what a goofy bird.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

ok so they flick wings at one another, and bob heads alot,they have gotten really biting a few times,they are wing slapping and cooing and spinning in circle if close.they dont do anything if they are out free flying but if my female goes near him he packs at her..........so is he a she? they make the same sounds but the new one is alot more mean.....he/she charges at us and bites and spins an coos alot.so if its two female will they ever get over the fighting? iv separated them till morning.they both seem to be vary mad at one another if they are close in the cage,so ill just keep them free flying in the house till they get more comfy.the problem is i only have one big cage so i was counting on this being a male,will i have to separate for ever if its a female and they are like this?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

just my perspective from having a male pigeon..spinning and cooing lots is very typically "male" pigeon behaviour. not saying that there arent atypical testosterone charged female pigeons(!). but from your description yours sounds like a male.


----------

